# Dauert ja noch ganz schön lange



## Cynthiaa!

Buenas, estoy empezando a aprender alemán y me gustaría saber qué significa: “Dauert ja noch ganz schön lange”.

Estaría muy agradecida si alguien pudiese ayudarme. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## baufred

... aún tarda todavia bastante tiempo ... 

Saludos ...


----------



## kunvla

“Dauert ja noch ganz schön lange”.​Tarda todavia un buen rato.​
Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Tomará mucho tiempo ".

¿Se podría utilizar 'tardará'?  =>Tardará todavia un buen rato. 

'ganz schön' hatte ich nicht erwartet. Ich hatte  “Dauert schon ja noch ganz  lange”/ "Dauert ja schon noch ganz lange" erwartet.


----------



## kunvla

eno2 said:


> ¿Se podría utilizar 'tardará'? =>Tardará todavia un buen rato.


Sí, claro.


eno2 said:


> 'ganz schön' hatte ich nicht erwartet. Ich hatte “Dauert schon ja noch ganz lange”/ "Dauert ja schon noch ganz lange" erwartet.


Entweder “Dauert schon ja noch ganz lange” oder “Dauert schon ja noch ganz lange”.

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

kunvla said:


> Entweder “Dauert schon ja noch ganz lange” oder “Dauert schon ja noch ganz lange”.


Entschuldige für diese weitere Fragen, aber warum nicht?


----------



## kunvla

eno2 said:


> Entschuldige für diese weitere Fragen, aber warum nicht?


“Dauert ja noch ganz lange” ~ Das wird ja noch ganz lange dauern. =>Tardará todavia un buen rato

“Dauert schon ganz lange”  ~ Das dauert schon seit langem. => Ya tarda un buen rato.

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

En este contexto, sin ánimo de complicar las cosas, me acuerdo de la frase "ganz schön schön schon".

que significa algo así como bastante bonito ya. Ganz y el primer schön forman una unidad semántica que significa bastante, el segundo schön es adjetivo y el schon es adverbio temporal.


----------

